# epoxy



## jertf (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a large piece of black walnut I want to make into a side table. I was going to add legs and epoxy the slab. What's the best brand or type of epoxy to use on something like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 9, 2019)

I hope what works best in New Jersey will also be what's best in South Dakota . So I am just going to wait for the epoxy guys to weigh in . Thanks for asking .
@jertf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 9, 2019)

If looking for a finish in form epoxy I really like zpoxy. Very thin, fills pores great and makes a nice finish. If you looking to do a high build finish I am zero help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey new guy! Hey Brody! Hey @BBEpoxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Dec 10, 2019)

jertf said:


> I have a large piece of black walnut I want to make into a side table. I was going to add legs and epoxy the slab. What's the best brand or type of epoxy to use on something like that?


Before I start, yes I'm biased but it is well deserved after years of consistent high performance from this manufacturer.

Stone Coat Countertops all day everyday! They have featured several of my projects over the last few years. SCC epoxy has an extended open(working) time, this allows plenty of time to get it laid out perfectly. They also have several different formulations of epoxy, they all excel in different areas. You can use their standard countertop epoxy and get great results but if this table will be in a room with decent sized windows id recommend their Art coat($110 per gallon) as it has extra UV inhibitors, this prevents the epoxy turning yellowish 10 years down the road.

SCC epoxy is not the cheapest epoxy on the market, not even close. But when it comes to epoxy you get what you pay for. Now with that said Pro Marine is a decent epoxy for the money($50 a gallon) and at first will look as good as the SCC epoxy but 5 years down the road you will see the difference. 3oz of epoxy will cover 1sqft.

When putting an epoxy on wood it is imperative that you put 3 seal coats on the wood before pouring your flood coat. If you don't you will get tiny air bubbles in the epoxy as its released from the wood. I recommend SCC Quick Coat to do this, you can do 1 seal coat every 30 mins VS 1 every 12hrs if using standard epoxy. 

SCC has a Facebook Group and tons of YouTube videos that explain everything in detail and quickly, strongly recommend checking them out.

https://www.stonecoatcountertops.com/art-epoxy-products

Reactions: Informative 5 | Useful 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2019)

YOU CAN DO THIS!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 10, 2019)

@BBEpoxy 
Does Stone Coat Countertops epoxy generate heat and if so how does it compare with the others?
Thanks in advance for your time and info.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Dec 10, 2019)

When used as intended, no very little heat produced. When I say used as intended I mean not pouring a layer more than 1/8 to 1/4 inch deep at a time.

if your looking to pour deeper than that in a single pour you’ll need to buy their SuperCast. That on can be poured up to 2” in a single pour.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

